# stocking ya or no?



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

in a 40 gallon tank.

2 clownfish
http://www.petco.com/product/101788...aspx?CoreCat=IO-_-ProductDetail_3-_-Clownfish, Ocellaris-101788

2-3 Chromis
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1054627&pd=recentlyviewedproduct

2-3 gobys
http://www.petco.com/product/107633/Goby,-Green-Clown.aspx?CoreCat=IO-_-ProductDetail_6-_-Goby, Green Clown-107633


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

and can i fit any more in?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Patbmx said:


> in a 40 gallon tank.
> 
> 2 clownfish
> http://www.petco.com/product/101788...aspx?CoreCat=IO-_-ProductDetail_3-_-Clownfish, Ocellaris-101788
> ...


if you are going to get clown fish you should def get true percula's instead. now i dont know anything about salt water only names of fish but the true percula's are much much much more beautiful!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Giving advice based on your taste in how a fish looks.... interesting.... They should be fine, with sufficient filtration you should have no problems. Depends on what else you are thinking of adding. Just be sure to research how big and the temperment of the fish you are interested in.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

petlovingfreak said:


> Giving advice based on your taste in how a fish looks.... interesting.... They should be fine, with sufficient filtration you should have no problems. Depends on what else you are thinking of adding. Just be sure to research how big and the temperment of the fish you are interested in.


i simply suggested a different type of the same fish he wanted and clearly stated that i knew nothing of salt water and did not give any advice on compatability or stocking like he asked because like i said i know nothing of saltwater


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say yes, you could fit 1-2 more in. Great choices! =)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

my question is: why petco.com? WHY!!!! WHYYYYYYYY!!!! lol
I would not get the chromis as they will ultimately be aggressive issues between the clowns and chromis. 
psst... if you want to order online, no better place than www.liveaquaria.com


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

def liveaquaria i posted this on somebody elses post that wanted clowns http://liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=89454 because the platinums are awesome!


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Oh no I wouldn't order on line and I needed a quick example. 


And ************ it's 500 dollars for 2 of thoese clowns??????


Oh no chromis?

What else would you recomend for me

I'm also planing on puting in a couple of hermit crab. I hear they help with waste?

And I never knew hermit crab could live in fully water


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Patbmx said:


> Oh no I wouldn't order on line and I needed a quick example.
> 
> 
> And ************ it's 500 dollars for 2 of thoese clowns??????
> ...


lol yeah $500 i originally posted them as kind of a joke but they are sweet as hell regardless of the price! but ordering offline from foster and smith aka live aquaria is probably one of the best investments you could make in salt water especially if you dont have a lfs that specializes in saltwater and i mean really specializes in it.... most places will tell you what you want to hear just to make money regardless if its in the best interest of your tank. We have a lfs owner here in town that is just garbage he will sell anything and tell you its compatible with whatever you have because he just wants money and he has absolutely guarentee on his fish and everyone talks bad about him.


----------

